# Mixing ohms question.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Would there be a problem with mixing speakers with different ohm ratings. Besides making sure the amp can handle it is there some other reason not to do this? The reason I ask is that I have a set of nice bookshelf speakers that are 8ohm and a set of 4ohm speakers that have an input and output so you can daisy chain speakers. I appreciate any advice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on the receiver in question, You would not only be reducing the Ohms down to as low as 2ohms but adding a high load if you want the same volume level as before. If its a high end receiver or your driving it with an external amp you could probably get away with it as long as you dont push it.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am running the ep2500 as I just use my reciever as a preamp. I think it would be more like 3ohms anyway or am I wrong about that? If I try it I will keep an eye on the amp to see if it's getting hotter than usual.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even 4ohm speakers can dip down to below 3ohms Thats why THX Ultra 2 certification requires the receiver/amp to handle 3.2ohms.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Got ya...:T


----------

